# Tweaking the TCR



## BOppy (May 9, 2002)

I picked up my 04 TCR 2 almost a week ago (incredible!). I want to start making some adjustments to the basic configuration to find what is optimal for me. I'm on the shorter end of the spectrum for the medium size frame that I bought (5'8"), so I adjusted the seat forward so I felt a bit less stretched out. The bike already feels better than my last two (KHS-made Performance steel; Klein Quantum Alu), and climbs like a champ, but I want to tinker with the stem so I can optimize. Here's my question: What is the default stem length and rise for this bike? What are the specs when I flip the stem? Anyone know where to find this info? The Giant web site is short on details.

Thanks, Brian


----------



## thegood (Feb 27, 2004)

*TCR Comp 1 stem*



BOppy said:


> I picked up my 04 TCR 2 almost a week ago (incredible!). I want to start making some adjustments to the basic configuration to find what is optimal for me. I'm on the shorter end of the spectrum for the medium size frame that I bought (5'8"), so I adjusted the seat forward so I felt a bit less stretched out. The bike already feels better than my last two (KHS-made Performance steel; Klein Quantum Alu), and climbs like a champ, but I want to tinker with the stem so I can optimize. Here's my question: What is the default stem length and rise for this bike? What are the specs when I flip the stem? Anyone know where to find this info? The Giant web site is short on details.
> 
> Thanks, Brian


I've got an 04 TCR Comp 1. My stem measures 125mm from the center of the steerer tube clamp to the center of the handlebar clamp, and it looks like a +/-6 deg stem. I'm 5'11", and I lowered the stem 15mm from the stock position because I felt too upright in the stock position. This set me up with 3" of drop between the saddle height and handlebar height. I didn't answer all your ?s, but I hope this helps.


----------

